# 500W Halogen Lamp



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Please can someone recommend the cheapest place to get a 500W Halogen Lamp? I have found a few that are freestanding but was after one on a stand, or are the freestanders any good?

Not after anything to fancy as its only for occasion use, and have found some for about £30 but wondered whether there are any cheaper?

TIA :thumb:


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Travis Perkins do a twin lamp for about £20


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Buzzsaw said:


> Travis Perkins do a twin lamp for about £20


Thanks mate but don't you need to be a Business to buy from them?


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

The problems with the silverlines is that they are cack quality. I've gone through FIVE sets of them in the last few months. Granted, they are in the back of the van, but I'd really expect something designed for a building site to last longer. The next step up is Sealey though, which are uber expensive.


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

This seems a good price... here.

Hope it helps.

Jon


----------



## The Apprentice (Nov 22, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> The problems with the silverlines is that they are cack quality. I've gone through FIVE sets of them in the last few months. Granted, they are in the back of the van, but I'd really expect something designed for a building site to last longer. The next step up is Sealey though, which are uber expensive.


same place as link above do Sealey at reasonable price too....or am I missing something?http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.asp?PID=27278


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Thanks mate but don't you need to be a Business to buy from them?


Guess not I had no problems buying mine


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

The Apprentice said:


> same place as link above do Sealey at reasonable price too....or am I missing something?http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.asp?PID=27278


Did you know the link are for 110V?


----------



## Petrolhead Matt (Jul 13, 2007)

I got these: http://www.screwfix.co.uk/prods/145...ing/Site-Lights/Double-Tripod-Site-Light-240V

They were £16 when i bought em though...but £22 is still a good price :thumb:


----------



## RJ303 (Jan 16, 2008)

Petrolhead Matt said:


> I got these: http://www.screwfix.co.uk/prods/145...ing/Site-Lights/Double-Tripod-Site-Light-240V
> 
> They were £16 when i bought em though...but £22 is still a good price :thumb:


I just bought some of those - uber bright. Cant go wrong for that price can you?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Petrolhead Matt said:


> I got these: http://www.screwfix.co.uk/prods/145...ing/Site-Lights/Double-Tripod-Site-Light-240V
> 
> They were £16 when i bought em though...but £22 is still a good price :thumb:


ditto, bought 2 sets at when they were at the cheaper price...

you can also change the 500w bulbs for something a little less hot (300w imo) they dont half get warm :lol:


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

same here also picked one up when they where on offer:thumb: but sadly not had chance to use it yet as i havent got a garage til the summer and some how i think the neighbours would think ive lost the plot if i went out there now detailing:detailer:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

I have a couple of pairs of the twin screwfix ones and cant fault them, never had a bit of bother, plus you get a great heat from them to keep you warm!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The Apprentice said:


> same place as link above do Sealey at reasonable price too....or am I missing something?http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.asp?PID=27278


http://www.tooled-up.com/Product.asp?PID=128234


----------



## Monza Man (Aug 11, 2007)

Screwfix where the cheapest place that could find when i was looking for floodlights.


----------



## The Apprentice (Nov 22, 2007)

Rundie said:


> Did you know the link are for 110V?


240v version same price:thumb:


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

What £47?


----------



## soundiceuk (Jun 3, 2007)

I bought twin 500w Clarke from Machine Mart.

They are normally just under £30 but, they had some ex mail order for £20 so I got those.

They are literally blinding and they don't half kick out a bit of heat.

I'm wondering whether I would of been better off with a single?


----------



## The Apprentice (Nov 22, 2007)

cheezemonkhai said:


> What £47?


aaaargh no both cheaper Sealey version both 110V and 240v are the same price ~£31, the £47 is the more expensive rugged version which Grizzle was referring too :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheers guys will probably get the Screwfix ones :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Before I get the screfix ones are they easy to move about, i.e. break down and fit in my boot easily (I may have other kit in the boot)?


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Yes, just a few twists and folds and they are down.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

I have 3 sets of screwfix ones - descent enough quality for the money !

:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Wonderdetail said:


> Yes, just a few twists and folds and they are down.


and the legs fold into each other too cracking kit at the time for the money i noticed they have increased in price.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great stuff lads - thanks - just ordered one about £27 delivered not a bad price I think :thumb:


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

soundiceuk said:


> I bought twin 500w Clarke from Machine Mart.
> 
> They are normally just under £30 but, they had some ex mail order for £20 so I got those.
> 
> ...


do yours not have separate switches? 
screwfix ones do so dependant on locale I use either or  or both:wall: bump head on wall is aimed at me for mixing up words I think?


----------

